# 53.3....



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

found that surface temp & found some active eyes & pike....

most the deep stuff still had surface temps of 50-51...

this weather today can't be good!!!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

You gotta wonder what the temp is under the surface??

Last year we caught fish in June that still had eggs. I know all the fish don't spawn at the same time, but June. That seems a little late.


----------

